# Livery near Bridgwater, Somerset



## Eventer444 (9 February 2013)

Hi all

My current yard at Woolavington is closing to liveries so looking for somewhere from the spring to put my ISH mare. There are plenty of places on the west side of bridgwater but really struggling to find anything on the north or east side. Looking really for somewhere with a school but they seem to be few and far between! Any suggestions greatly appreciated!!!

Thanks

Julie


----------



## Jill Crewe (11 February 2013)

Sorry I don't know of any - but might be worth ringing someone at the Polden Hills & Bridgwater Riding Club. I'm sure they would be able to help. Chairman  Claire Sheldrake 01278 723232


----------



## Quantock-cob (13 February 2013)

Advert on local FB page today - livery at Mark, near Highbridge. Contact Aaron Payne 07934 764133. Small yard with arena. Thats as much as I know about it.


----------



## Eventer444 (13 February 2013)

Hi many thanks for this. Going tomorrow to have a look! Cheers julie


----------

